# The Ultimate Digital Saltwater Camera?



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Pentax is advertising a waterproof point and shoot 5.0 megapixel 3X optical zoom camera called Optio WP. Don't know if it is resistant to saltwater, but it sounds good. I found a couple of prices in the $275 range on the internet.

If anybody gets one of these, post up and let us know how it works.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Can you post the links to the prices you talk about. Thanks


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey B..

I have seen some as low as 207.00...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

i've heard good reviews on this camera.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

hmm may be my next buy!


----------



## bos (Feb 27, 2005)

From another site:

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27344&highlight=camera

According to those in the know, if CaptJack says it's good, take it to the bank.
Bos


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Folks,

That will be my next buy. If you know me, you know I have trouble keeping things dry. Especially cameras and cell phones. Since they can make a water Proof Camera I know the cell phone companies are sitting on their water Proof cell phones. Grrrr. Thanks for the post WBHB.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

If I would of has this camera this past weekend I could of shot a redfish sleeping in the marsh grass from 1-2' away, Underwater. We got some pictures of him laid up in the grass, but with a cheap disposable camara. So I don't know if the glare will hinder the shot. 

We were poling for reds and saw the fish. Dropped a fly on his head twice. Then just grabbed the camera and poled right up to it. I was on the platform so Nathan(Moulette Rouge) grabed the camera and bent over and took some shots of it. Didn't swim off until he reached down and touched it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm interested in the link to the prices as well, that seems very low, even for a regular digital.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*sweet*

For that price I might buy a second camera just for the boat and them wades. There are so many times I was on a wade and wished I had the camera. Too chicken to carry my non water proof with me. Bslittle has me skeered! lol

Zac


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Where was the $207 price found?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I got one of these for my sony handycam. Good for 15ft deep in salt and it floats. Just good protection for a videocam if you use carry one in the boat.. Arlon


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Arlon, How much does the Sports Pack Run? And is it user friendly. I was always curious about the buttons and how they worked through the case.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Waterproof Housings*

Many point and shoot digital cameras have waterproof housings available by either the manufacturer or a third party. You might want to look into that before spending the $$$ on a completely different camera. The one for my wife's new Canon is about $125.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*Pentax*

I've got a Pentax Optio WP, So far i love it. It takes some getting use to, The auto focus is a PITA at times. Here are a few pics i took on my trip to SPI,
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=26210
I've dunked it under the water no problem, I've also carried it in my pocket since i bought it, Raining, wet, sweat, it's been through just about everything. 
I bought it off of BUY.com and got a 1gig SD stick for it. 
No Major complaints as of yet.
Later, Hop


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Hop, 

By for some of the coolest pictures I've seen(the underwater shots). That is the major reason I want the camera. When i saw your pictures the first time I assumed you used a waterproof disposable. Now I want one even more. 

A few questions for ya.
How much did you pay for it on Buy.com + the 1 Gig SD stick? PM me if you want.

I want to be able to shoot video also. Have you had a chance to do so with your camera?

I'm already starting to think how to rig a lanyard or a float, just in cast it gets dropped while wading or over the edge of the boat.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I gave around $300 for the camera shipped. And then bought the SD card at CompUSA. I missed a deal on SD cards from Buy.com about 30minutes after my order shipped. I could have save some money on shipping, So i bought it local instead. They allways send me coupons now that i've bought from there. If you want i'll keep my eye out for some and send them your way.
I've shot short 20-30 second video clips with it but, i havent seen what they look like on a TV. They are about the quality of most Vids you get in an email or off the internet.
I'll Try to take some clips this weekend and i'll post them up. 
As far as a safety laynard goes, I just connected a strap to the spot provided on the camera and looped it around my neck. My buddie has the same camera and he connected a couple of key floats to his. The pics i posted above were the first pictures i took with the camera. As i learn to use it i'm sure they'll get better. 
My father freaked out when he saw me hanging over the back of the boat dunking my $300 camera in saltwater. lol That was 4wks ago and all i did was dunk it in the sink when i got home. No problems as of yet.
--Hop


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

bslittle79 said:


> Arlon, How much does the Sports Pack Run? And is it user friendly. I was always curious about the buttons and how they worked through the case.


It uses remote control link for the buttons. They are "fly by wire" and work perfectly. The case was $144+ship from digitalphoto.com. A very cool toy for the boat.. Welcome to check it out if we are ever in the same neighborhood. Arlon


----------

